# Merry Christmas? Agriculture Department Imposes Christmas Tree Tax



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Politico


Merry Christmas? Agriculture Department Imposes Christmas Tree Tax Fox News - ‎38 minutes ago‎

One of Christmas' most recognizable symbols apparently needs a PR campaign -- and a new tax to pay for it. The Obama administration has imposed a 15-cent tax on Christmas trees in order to pay for a new board tasked with promoting the Christmas tree ...

This is perhaps one of the most dumb things I have read this morning. Lets make a committee that will Promote the X-Mas tree and while we are at it we will Tax said X-mas tree to pay for the committee. How the hell is that promoting the tree? WHY the hell does the need to be a committee?!?


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Ordered an artificial tree this morning.....


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So the obama administration is now taxing religious items? After all, that is why kids sing Christmas carols in school or draw Santa because they've been deemed religious icons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is the best, & money saving, way to increase Christmas tree sales: Shut down the ACLU.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing the dope does surprises me...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Try taxing prayer mats and see how that goes over.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Obama Administration to Delay New 15-Cent Christmas Tree Tax*

The U.S. Department of Agriculture is going to delay implementation and revisit a proposed *new 15 cent fee* on fresh-cut Christmas trees, sources tell ABC News. The fee, *requested by the National Christmas Tree Association* in 2009, was first announced in the Federal Registry yesterday and has generated criticism of President Obama from conservative media outlets.
The well-trafficked Drudge Report is leading with the story, linking to *a blog by David Addington*, a former top aide to then-Vice President Dick Cheney, at the conservative Heritage Foundation assailing the president thus: "The economy is barely growing and nine percent of the American people have no jobs. Is a new tax on Christmas trees the best President Obama can do? And, by the way, the American Christmas tree has a great image that doesn't need any help from the government."
The National Christmas Tree Association says the fee would fund a program "designed to benefit the industry and will be funded by the growers" and is "not expected to have any impact on the final price consumers pay for their Christmas tree." According to the Federal Registry, the proposed Christmas Tree Promotion Board, which would be funded by the new fee, would launch a "program of promotion, research, evaluation, and information designed to strengthen the Christmas tree industry's position in the marketplace; maintain and expend existing markets for Christmas trees; and to carry out programs, plans, and projects designed to provide maximum benefits to the Christmas tree industry" and to "enhance the image of Christmas trees and the Christmas tree industry in the United States."

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...tion-to-delay-new-15-cent-christmas-tree-fee/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess Obama didn't like everyone saying they were going to 
stick the trees up his ass.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> I guess Obama didn't like everyone saying they were going to
> stick the trees up his ass.


Can't stink them up his ass because his head is already way to far up there.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought that the Christmas tree was sort of self-promoting, no need for government hacks to be appointed to a committee.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I was looking for a picture to answer your question, but I found this instead.

View attachment 3272


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I just don't understand how they could justify taxing the Christmas tree, to pay for promoting the Christmas tree, while simultaneously trying to eradicate all signs and symbols of Christmas from public view. I guess Obama's motto is "If you can't beat 'em, tax 'em." 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> The Constitution of the United States, Article I, Section 8, Clause 1:
> 
> ​Note the word "*Congress*". Not "President", not "Committee", not "Bunch of XMas tree moguls". This idea was wrong on so many levels it boggles the mind.


There you go again, muddying the waters with that pesky United States Constitution. :smug:


----------

